# Deer Hoof



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I've never used them with my spoos but my Akita loved them. 

Only warning I have about them is after they are gnawed on they have really sharp edges. Watch out for your bare feet lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The only chewies my girls get are Whimzees. Everything else makes them vomit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If they don't like antlers they won't like Deer hoofs. Both are meant for dedicated chewers. 

And u'd be saving the Isle's Deer population.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Angl said:


> Only warning I have about them is after they are gnawed on they have really sharp edges. Watch out for your bare feet lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay thanks, so won't be using them then! Can't risk Pushkin getting any cuts due to his medical condition.

Glad I checked!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> And u'd be saving the Isle's Deer population.


LOL Haven't got deer here! Biggest non-domestic mammals are the wallaby colony which resulted from escapees from the wildlife park!

Lotsa sheep though


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> LOL Haven't got deer here! Biggest non-domestic mammals are the wallaby colony which resulted from escapees from the wildlife park!


Oh! Now that sounds like a fun outing for the dogs... A Wallaby hunt! 

On, Pippin... on, Pushkin! 

And some Queenies for dessert.


----------

